# Any one tried the "Potty Training Puppy Apartment"?



## check6 (Jul 1, 2012)

My new companion Buster has just been born. I ran across the "Potty Training Puppy Apartment". Has anyone had any experience? Interesting concept with my moms limited mobility. I have always used crating technique. 
http://modernpuppies.com/ 
Buster will be coming home in August so I am looking at options. I am not connected with this website at all but I cannot find any objective reviews. 
Thanks. Peace. 
Check6


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

IDK seems kinda scamish to me. Really if you want, you could probably make some thing like that for less than what they are asking

It's also kinds like the lazy way to own a dog. At the end of the video, where they talk about all the great things you now longer have to do....yea if you can't/dont want to do any of that, then do own a dog. I really laughed at the "you no longer have to get up really early in the morning" No... you still need to get up, unless you want them shredding every thing out of being bored to death.


----------



## check6 (Jul 1, 2012)

I completely agree that it is very 2AM infomercial-ish. But wait! There's more! And I also agree that I certainly could replicate this from a $45 PetCo two door crate with a divider. Its the concept that intrigued me. I am a two walk a day person who never grew up and loves to have quality time with my dogs. My teen daughters are with me half of the time and they love dogs as well. What has changed for me is that my elderly mom now resides with me. She is very anxious about having to let Buster out while I am at work. I have two neighbor/friends with dogs. We all socialize the dogs into each others packs so there is always someone around to help each other out. We all have similar philosophies in regards to dog training which is a plus. But I do want this dog to be a good companion for my mom. My vision is a balanced dog that loves his walks and out door play time. And is fine eliminating outdoors. When indoors, having a "bathroom" is ideal in that my mom wouldn't need to be so anxious about letting Buster out. Do you think this is attainable? Plus, I wouldnt have to worry about the Coyotes! (just kidding). Something about the concept just makes sense. I look on forums and see how many owners struggle with the potty issue. I have had 11 dogs over my 50 years and have loved them all dearly. I am always open to new ideas, especially if it may make my dog happier. Just looking for advice from anyone that has tried, or considered, this method. Especially if someone has a sound reason to not try it. Other than "Its just not done that way". I tend to be an "out of the box" person. 
Thanks again,
Mike,
Check6


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it could be a good idea, since you plan on not using it as a crutch. My puppy goes indoors on a potty pad...some times... and I actualy kinda like the idea of it for her, since she is "a problem child" 

The coyote thing just about killed me XD

Sooo, yeah I think if you want to make one, then give it a shot. I think if it works, it would be a good thing to help your mom.


----------

